# revell german aircrew 1/72



## seangday (Jan 10, 2010)

Just recently bought this pack, happened to be in the shop when they arrived. They look pretty good, plenty of different poses and a good mix betwwen aircrew and pilots. Only thing is the paint details on the back, I've painted a couple of the figures but I'm not convinced. Any thoughts?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

any pics ??


----------



## seangday (Jan 10, 2010)

not yet will get some on tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## seangday (Jan 11, 2010)

First time doing this hope they turn out alright.


----------



## seangday (Jan 11, 2010)

if some knows how to resize these, please feel free. Thanks.


----------



## piet (Jan 11, 2010)

Pics to blurry


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2010)

seangday said:


> if some knows how to resize these, please feel free. Thanks.



Find and download the free software named Irfanview.Resizing with the picture browser is dead easy.


----------



## seangday (Jan 13, 2010)

try again


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2010)

I have already resized them ......


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 13, 2010)

My thoughts are not to become too obsessed about the accurate uniform colors, etc. Clothing fades and becomes discolored, and variations and improvisations in what people wore were common. In addition, in 1/72 scale you're working with such small areas of color that it becomes ridiculous after a while. Put the most effort into painting the faces as this will have the greatest impact on the overall appearance of the figure. However, again, in 1/72 scale the thing is so small that I wonder if a simple wash is all that's really needed. The nice thing about 1/48th scale is that the figures are just about large enough to get a decent return on the effort you put into painting them. If you'd like to learn how to paint figures well, read How To Paint Scale Figures by Shephard Paine.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree with Ed. In this scale, painting the figure with too_ much _attention to detail can lead to a very artificial-looking figure. One thing to bear in mind id the period being modelled, where style and colours of some clothing, for example, leather jackets and flying suits, changed. In the earlier war years for instance, many Luftwaffe fighter pilots had their leather jackets made for them by civilian tailors, as they weren't 'officially' on issue, and they tended to me, in the main, smooth black leather. Later 'issue' jackets were more oftem brown. The grey/blue, two piece flight suit from mid to late war was also seen in a similar style, but in black leather, there were at least three styles of flying helmet, in differing colours and mateial, depending on season/theatre, different syles of cap, depending on rank, period, occassion, and so on.


----------



## seangday (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. I wouldn't be really going mad on details, it's just the overall look I'd be going for. Over the past couple of weeks I've happened to be watching an awful lot of old war films, and of course hardly any would have the same colour uniforms in them. Really when it comes down to it, I'd like to create a bit of intrest around the aircraft, Lord knows I have enough hanging and sitting there doing 'nothing'. Once again thanks for the advice.


----------

